# Dragoon: Passing of Major (Retired) Brian Edward Hook, CD‏



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2011)

Good Afternoon Fellow Dragoons. 

We have lost a Dragoon within our family ties.  

Major (Retired) Brian Hook went into a hospice yesterday evening and at around 4:30 am this morning he passed away.  From what we have been told, he did not suffer much.  His son and his wife are arranging everything and an email will be sent out between tomorrow and the end of the week with more information on funeral services, etc.  The family know that a lot of people will want to call and send their condolences, but if they could hold off for a while, it would be greatly appreciated.  He was a good man and had a large group of friends in and out of the Regiment and if they have any questions about what is going on, they can always contact Capt Paul Hook at his email address.  Paul.Hook@forces.gc.ca


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Feb 2011)

Brian was a good man. He'll be missed.

Audax et Celer


----------



## Franko (2 Feb 2011)

Got the same message from Muggsie.

RIP, thoughts to his family.


Bold and Swift


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2011)

Subject: Funeral Arrangements: Major (Retired) Brian Hook  

Good Afternoon Dragoons:  

From his son Mike Hook:

         I am sad to inform you that my father passed away early yesterday morning.  
         The funeral will be held at 1000 hours at St. Mary's Catholic Church at 65 Amelia Street in Barrie on February 12th with a reception to follow at the Knights of Columbus at 65 Berczy Street. 
         Donations can be made in his name to the Guild of The Royal Canadian Dragoons, The Royal Canadian Dragoons, Worthington Barracks, Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, P.O. Box 9999 Station Main, Petawawa, ON K8H 2X3.  

Can you please forward this information through your networks. 

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. 

Mike 

All arrangements will also be posted on the Regimental Website at: www.dragoons.ca


----------



## Lance Wiebe (4 Feb 2011)

I liked and admired him, he taught a very young Sgt quite a bit about tactics!  I, along with many others, will miss him.

RIP. Brian.


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Feb 2011)

RIP, and my condolences to his sons (I've served with both), and I met the late Major (Retired) Hook.  I can tell he will be sorely missed


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Feb 2011)

RIP Major Hook (Salute)
Condolences to Family, Comrade's
and Friend's. 
Bold and Swift
Scoty B


----------

